# Little Satilla WMA



## DAWGFANinTN (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone hunted there this year yet?  Any success?  I am hunting there this weekend.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Nov 15, 2005)

i hunted the p/w hunt this year. i killed a nice doe on the first morning as did a friend who was hunting with me. we went back the next morning and another friend killed a six point out of the same spot. i think we could have done even better, but that was the week the tropical storm came through so as soon as we shot the deer we got down b/c it wasn't much fun sitting in the rain.


----------



## DAWGFANinTN (Nov 16, 2005)

I hunted that same hunt (in the rain) and killed a big spike on that Friday morning.  Had one blow at me on Saturday morning - I set up wrong for the wind.  Will be hunting Friday and Saturday - look for white GMC stretch cab with Glynn county plates.  I am from Knoxville TN but my dad is a pastor of a church in Brunswick.


----------



## DAWGFANinTN (Nov 17, 2005)

my dad killed a doe and spike this morning - he's done.  i will be in the woods friday and saturday.  leaving after work today and making the trip down.  he saw four deer and took the biggest doe and the spike.  saw all between 8:00 and 8:30.  this cooler weather has got them moving


----------



## sav308 (Nov 22, 2005)

over a three day total , their was only 19 deer harvested! the largest being a 5 pointer. weather moon and all around sucky conditions  caused this.but still going back to get me one. it finally rained so you can tell where they are moving at. i hope!


----------



## DAWGFANinTN (Nov 22, 2005)

hunted all day friday and saturday morning and saw nothing.  only 2 does killed by noon on friday.  i went back to my dad's property saturday afternoon and killed 3 hogs - had to get some meat for the freezer


----------



## sav308 (Nov 24, 2005)

7 killed thursday , 10 killed friday , 2 killed saturday. but now i think they are moving. going huntin in the morning.


----------

